# Çok teşekkür / Çok teşekkürler



## Pitt

Merhaba!

As far as I know after _çok_ only the singular is used: _Çok teşekkür._
Is _Çok teşekkürler_ possible too?

Selamlar


----------



## Nihilus

Actually _çok teşşekürler_ is the only form used.


----------



## Pitt

Thanks! I'd like to know if both constructions wıth _ederim_ are possible:

_1 Çok teşekkür ederim.
2 Çok teşekkürler ederim._


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba,_

1 Çok teşekkür ederim._
_ 2 Çok teşekkürler ederim._



> *Pitt: *As far as I know after _çok_ only the singular is used: _Çok teşekkür._
> Is _Çok teşekkürler_ possible too?



Usually we say only _Teşekkürler _(no need for Çok).


----------



## Reverence

Neither "çok teşekkür" nor "çok teşekkürler" find any use in everyday speech. "Teşekkürler" is used alone. When you wish to say "many thanks", you should use "çok teşekkür ederim."


----------



## Rallino

I actually use _çok teşekkürler_ quite often, myself.
_Çok sağ olun_, however, grates on my ears.


----------



## Reverence

Rallino said:


> I actually use _çok teşekkürler_ quite often, myself.



Now that's surprising. I'd chalk it up to regional variety; then again, I've been all over the country. Not to mean I'm a professional or anything, but it's still interesting that I've never witnessed it being used so often myself. Perhaps polylingualism is at play, or do I presume too much?


----------



## Rallino

I wouldn't say it's a regional thing. It's probably one of those things that tend to show flexibility to a certain extent from one speaker to another.


----------



## Pitt

Yardımınız için çok teşekkür ederim!


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

May I be as audacious as to ask WHY "sağ olun" grates your ears? Isn't it a required response in certain circumstances (e.g., someone going out of their way to do something for you). I have a friend who says it quite a lot, actually.


----------



## Rallino

Not _sağ olun _itself, it's _çok sağ olun_ that doesn't make sense.
_Sağ olun_ literally means _stay alive._ What does _çok sağ olun _mean?

While we can ask the same question about _çok teşekkürler_, speculating that _çok_ doesn't take plural, I kind of excuse myself, thinking that perhaps it can be a deformed version of _Teşekkürlerimi kabul etmenizi çok isterim_, or some such thing. 

Anyhow, as I said before, this is mostly a personal taste, rather than a regional variant.


----------



## Gemmenita

Rallino said:


> Not _sağ olun _itself, it's _çok sağ olun_ that doesn't make sense.
> _Sağ olun_ literally means _stay alive._ What does _çok sağ olun _mean?
> 
> While we can ask the same question about _çok teşekkürler_, speculating that _çok_ doesn't take plural, I kind of excuse myself, thinking that perhaps it can be a deformed version of _Teşekkürlerimi kabul etmenizi çok isterim_, or some such thing.
> 
> Anyhow, as I said before, this is mostly a personal taste, rather than a regional variant.



Merhaba,
_sağ olun _means "be/stay healthy" and by "alive" (if you have found this word in dictionary as a synonym for _sağ_) also it means healthy_.
_However whether it means healthy or alive this is *a good wish* and also the usage of  *çok sağ olun*  is "gayet normal"!

ps. _Teşekkürlerimi kabul etmenizi çok isterim _is correct because you have used _Teşekkürler_ alone and without "çok"!


----------

